
Efficiency of Python list comprehensions(2010) - s4chin
http://blog.cdleary.com/2010/04/efficiency-of-list-comprehensions/
======
brudgers
A long ago discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4887234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4887234)

